# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Di sản Morocco - Tường thành Fes al Bali

## nguyetnt

- Fes al Bali là bức tường thành lớn bao quanh thành phố Fes - nơi được các tín đồ Hồi giáo xem là linh thiêng cũng là phần tường thành lâu đời nhất của Fes, Morocco. Một vài người cũng so sánh nó với độ nổi tiếng ngang với bức tường thành bao quanh Jerusalem


Được thành lập bởi Idris Idrisid II, cho đến nay nó vẫn giữ được nét đẹp của mình dù đã trải qua vết tích của thời gian.


Dù đã qua nhiều năm nhưng nó vẫn giữ được lối kiến trúc
Thành phố Fes có đến 3 khu chính gồm: khu Fes al Bali (người ta gọi là Fes cũ với tường bao quanh); Fes Jdid (Fes mới với cung điện hoàng gia được xây dựng bên trong) và Nouvelle Ville (do Pháp xây dựng cũng là nơi mới nhất của Fes).

Nhưng nổi bật nhất chính là nơi chúng ta đang kể đến Fes al Bali bới nơi đây đã được vinh danh trong danh sách những di sản của thế giới vào năm 1981.


Cổng vào Fes al Bali


Bước sang bên kia cổng là một khu khá đông đúc
Bạn sẽ có chút ngỡ ngàng vì đường phố tại đây sẽ bắt đầu thu hẹp từ 100 mét cho đến chỉ còn vài mét. Chính vì vậy mà Fes al Bali tự hào là nơi Không hề bị ô nhiễm hay ồn ào bởi tiếng còi cũng như khí thải của xe hơi.


Con đường nhỏ hẹp 


Nhưng cũng không kém phần sung túc
Với nhiều người có thể nơi đây khá vắng lặng nhưng bạn sẽ bắt được sự nhộn nhịp vào ngày Sa-bát, lễ hội sẽ kéo dài thâu đêm suốt sáng.


Con đường với lối kiến trúc đậm tín ngưỡng tôn giáo


Kiến trúc mái vòm được bắt gặp hầu hết tại đây


Một người đàn ông sống tại Fes


Du khách dạo quanh những con đường tựa như mê cung bất tận này
Những con phố nhìn từ trên cao
Nếu sợ mỏi chân bạn cũng có thể mướn một chú lừa để đủng đỉnh đi dạo quanh những gian hàng trong con phố dài và hẹp.


Lừa là phương tiện di chuyển cho nơi không xe này
Lưu ý với bạn rằng chụp hình ở Maroc khá tự do nhưng tại Fes al Bali thì có nhiều điều cần nói. Với người già tại đây thì những qui định khắc khe của đạo Hồi sẽ khiến họ khó chịu khi bạn muốn chụp hình họ mà không báo trước, đặc biệt nhất là với phụ nữ đạo Hồi. Nhưng với trẻ em thì chúng luôn sẵn sàng làm người mẫu không chuyên cho bạn.




Những đứa trẻ luôn thích tạo dáng trước ống kính cảu du khách...
Đến Fes al Bali bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm những cảm giác tuyệt vời khi len lỏi qua những con phố và không gian yên tĩnh, thanh bình tại đây.

----------


## nguyetnt

Một số hình ảnh về Tường thành Fes al Bali:












Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com

----------


## khanhszin

nhìn ở đây có vẻ k sầm uất nhỉ

----------


## lunas2

nhìn có vẻ yên bình nhỉ

----------

